# Backup recordings from dual drive setup?



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

I have a Series 1 Sony SVR-2000 that I upgraded several years ago. I added a second drive to the existing drive. Now I believe it is exhibiting drive failure - I find the screen frozen on live tv. 

First, how do I even know which drive is failing?

Second, is it possible to backup my recordings from this setup? I see a similar thread popping up as I post this one but it is for Series 3 TiVo's.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

To determine which drive is failing, you can 1) look at logs on your tivo, or 2) hook the drives to a PC and run manufacturer's diagnostic programs.

Although in your case, I'd just consolidate both drives to a new, single large drive using mfstools. You may be able to correct any errors on a drive with a tool like Spinrite 6 before a backup/restore.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

GBL said:


> To determine which drive is failing, you can 1) look at logs on your tivo, or 2) hook the drives to a PC and run manufacturer's diagnostic programs.
> 
> Although in your case, I'd just consolidate both drives to a new, single large drive using mfstools. You may be able to correct any errors on a drive with a tool like Spinrite 6 before a backup/restore.


Where do I find the logs?

I went through the series of Kickstart diagnostics here and (knock on wood) when I got to 52 my TiVo appeared to be working. Of course time will tell and I'll check it in the morning. Typically it will have frozen over night.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

From New Almost Complete TiVo Codes List

Enable backdoor codes first:


> The Backdoor mode can be entered using the remote. This is done by doing a "Browse By Name" or "Search by Title" or wherever you can get to the Ouija screen... Currently, the only easy way to exit backdoor mode is to reboot the Tivo. After entering this code, you will see "Backdoors Enabled!" appear briefly, and it will return to Tivo Central. You can verify that backdoors are on in the System Information screen.
> 
> 3.0 systems: Enter "3 0 BC" and press Thumbs Up.


Then a clear-enter-clear code:


> C-E-C Thumbs-Up - Will allow you to access the TiVo's log files on your TV screen. Page up and page down allow you to move through the log information and the right arrow you to move through the log files. Use the left arrow key to get back out to the normal TiVo menus. Thumbs up and Thumbs down will take you to the top of bottom of whatever log is on screen.


look for references to errors on /dev/hda or dev/hdb/ as those are the A or B drives.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

GBL said:


> From New Almost Complete TiVo Codes List
> 
> Enable backdoor codes first:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll give it a try later tonight when I get home. As I suspected, the picture was frozen again this morning.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

So I got into the log and the most relevant log appears to be /var/log/tverr. I didn't see any references to /dev/hda or dev/hdb. Some samplings of what I saw are:

FsVolume[73]:Assert failed: false && "mfsassert" at fsassert_mai line 40
mfsassert[73]:tmk fatal error
invoking rule 834: rebooting system
mfsDaemon[72]:unable to initialize MFS
MFS[74]:volume marked as needing database cleanup
tmk media switch::trace[119]:bogus audio length:26784

I took a picture of the screen. Some of the messages appear to cut off at the edge of the screen.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

You want to look in the kernel log, around the time the system rebooted, for something like this:


> Excerpt from the kernel log:
> [reboot]
> Jun 20 02:19:58 (set time to)
> ..
> ...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

let me offer this since it's all i know about this situation..years ago one drive on the T60 was going and i didnt know which. I wanted to upgrade anyway so took out the old drives and copied each drive to a new one and it worked

of course any damaged recordings were still damaged...but any good recordings were perfectly playable.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

I didn't see anything referencing the drives. I'll let it freeze again overnight and reboot again and see if that triggers anything. 

I thought it said my system temp was critical but TiVo's actual system info screen says it is normal.

Pictures of logs attached.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Well, I left it on overnight. When I checked in the morning it was constantly resetting. I'd get the black screen telling me to wait a few seconds, then the "almost there" screen, and then the GSOD telling me a severe error occurred. I decided to call TiVo who told me they couldn't help and referred me to Sony. Sony was less than useful, leaving me on hold forever without telling me they were even putting me on hold. They said to go to sony.com/repair to send it in for repair. He was going through the shpiel about if it's been less than a year, blah blah blah... Hello... a Series 1 less than a year old? 

Anyway, do I have any options now? I'm leaving it unplugged overnight to see if it gives it a rest. That seemed to work once before. 

Thanks.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

Well, you could just pull the drives, hook them up to a computer and diagnose their state with drive manufacturer's diagnostic software.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i've heard the diags arent always good at showing errors..but cant hurt

just disconnect your O/S drive


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

GBL said:


> Well, you could just pull the drives, hook them up to a computer and diagnose their state with drive manufacturer's diagnostic software.


Any idea what manufacturer the original drive is? It's been a long time since I cracked the case. Luckily I still have my old Dell with IDE drives.

So, what are recommended drive manufacturers to use with TiVo these days? I want something that's going to last.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

newsposter said:


> i've heard the diags arent always good at showing errors..but cant hurt
> 
> just disconnect your O/S drive


Can the diags be put on a bootable disc?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i've always used the disk that came with the drives. So i'm assuming yes you can put them on a bootable disk. 

I just know i've read (in hinsdale i think) that you should never connect tivo drives to any PC that has any operating system hooked up. Something about windows writing to the drive and making it unusable


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

Mike20878 said:


> Can the diags be put on a bootable disc?


Use Hiren's boot CD, it has tons of tools on it, including disk diagnostic and repair tools from all the major manufacturers.

http://www.9down.com/Hiren-s-BootCD-9-5-23765/



> So, what are recommended drive manufacturers to use with TiVo these days? I want something that's going to last.


Just anecdotal, but I've always had the best results with Seagate.



> Any idea what manufacturer the original drive is?


Most early TiVos came with Quantum drives. Try Maxtor diags first (they bought Quantum a while back).


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Thanks. That boot CD will come in handy.

I saw weaknees.com sells DVR specific drives. I found the Seagate drive elsewhere for less. I recall it is the DB35 line.

When it comes to upgrading later, what is the difference between the old MFS tools and WinMFS? I assume WinMFS boots from a CD as well?


----------

